# Honda ex1000 dies every 13 seconds



## Cunhab52 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi. A friend dropped off his Honda EX1000 generator with an odd problem. 

Generator starts up and runs perfectly for 13 seconds, then it dies, but fully recovers prior to fully dying. It will then run for another 13 seconds and do this again. It is almost like every 13 seconds something is grounding out the ignition.

He as taken it to a repair shop twice where they rebuilt the carb. This did not solve the issue.

I took the fuel cap off to check for a plugged cap vent. No change. 

Oil is full to slightly overfull.

I have not disconnected the oil sensor yet.

I leaning to some sort of electrical issue with the motor.

Thoughts?


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Might be electrical, but I'm leaning more towards a fuel issue. Pinched fuel line.....clogged tank filter....

We'd have to know a bit more history such as.....

When was the last time it ran properly?
Has it sat for long without being started?
What is the status of the fuel and was fuel stabilizer added to the fuel before it sat for an extended period?


Disconnect the oil sensor and see what happens.


----------

